# veneer thin cutting jig



## paulkane1 (24 Feb 2013)

I am hoping to buy a new Band Saw soon, with the intention of cutting fine veneers, for Marquerty. Could tell me of a good jig, i could buy , for cutting thin veneers,on a bandsaw,? I came across a video , of a hand made jig, clamped with Rare Earth Magnets, has anyone made their own jigs , with these magnets? and would they have a link ,on how to make them. On a side issue, the Bandsaw that i have been offered, is a RECORD B10 , i think, What is the overall opinion on this bandsaw ?Is it a good workhorse ?I believe it has Dual Speed, would that suits my purpose,for cutting thin veneers ?If not this saw , what would be recommened ,at around the same budget,of say £350 -375 ? I am a novice , and like a lot of people in the present economic climate, you want to spend wisely. 


Yours Kindly Paul


----------



## fluffflinger (25 Feb 2013)

You don't need a jig as such to cut veneers on the bandsaw just a good solid tall and vertical fence, you can add feather boards if you like and these can be clamped or utilise magnets to hold them in place.

This allied to a well set up bandsaw (see Steve Maskerys Workshop Essentials DVD's) and a good blade (stress good blade, call Ian at Tuffsaws) and you are ready to go. Have no experience of the bandsaw you mention but as a rule of thumb, work out what what width of veneers you need to cut and then make sure that the machine you buy is not working at it's maximum stated depth of cut. If it says it will cut 8in then expect to do 6in with no issues etc etc. My Startrite 352 will cut 11in but I wouldn't ask it to that all day.

I just checked Record BS10 has a 100mm depth of cut is that going to produce wide enough pieces for you?

As a final comment don't underestimate what the right blade will do for a resawing on a bandsaw, I did and now I have seen the light (well just picked up the phone and spoke to Ian at Tuffsaws).

Hope this helps.


----------



## bugbear (25 Feb 2013)

paulkane1":3j0vfsck said:


> I am hoping to buy a new Band Saw soon, with the intention of cutting fine veneers, for Marquetry.



What thickness were you planning on?

BugBear


----------

